# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  42 frases que le dicen a los magos.

## DaarkBro

Jajajaja, he reído con este video que encontré navegando por ahí. 
42 frases que le dicen a los magos; si eres mago, alguna vez escuchaste/te dijeron una; Jajajaja...



Las 42 frases que le dicen a los Magos. - YouTube
1. Hazte un truco.
2. Ah no, a ese me lo sé.
3. ¿Y no me hace desaparecer la billetera?
4. ¿Puedes hacer desaparecer a mi suegra?
5. ¿Y por qué no hace aparecer un comene? (?)
6. Ahhh, es con imán.
7. Ahhh, es con imán.
8. Ahhh, es con imán.
9. Ahhh, es con imán.
10. Ohhhhh el weón seco. (?)
11. Oye, ¿Y viste esa película del mago...?
12. Oye, ¿Te sabes el truco de la carta...?
13. ¿Y te sabes e del billete?
14. ¿Y te sabes el de la moneda?
15. ¿Y te sabes la del pañuelo?
16. Mago: _Elijan una carta_. Espectador: (miran debajo del abanico de cartas).
17. Son todas las cartas iguales.
18. Oye, ¿Cuál es el mejor mago de...?
19. ¿Qué te parece el mago enmascarado?
20. Oye, ¿Y eso es pura habilidad de manos, no?
21. Ahh, eso lo hizo el mago enmascarado.
22. Ah y yo también soy mago. Hago magia con el sueldo a fin de mes.
23. Oye, ¿Y hace cuánto te dedicas a la magia?
24. Oye, ¿Y cómo te gustó la magia?
25. Yo también me sé una.
26. Oye, ¿Y te sabes el de las 21 cartas?
27. Oye, ¿Y puedes hacer desaparecer la cuenta?
28. Dicen que es el mejor mago del mundo.
29. Ahhh, es con hilo.
30. Ahhh, es con hilo.
31. Oye, enséñame una magia.
32. Si no le digo a nadie.
33. Hazme tu mejor truco.
34. Oye, ¿Y me podrías hacer aparecer en la playa?
35. Oye, ¿Y tú sabes volar?
36. Sácame una moneda de la oreja.
37. Mago:_¿Cuál es tu nombre?_ Espectador: _Adivínalo, si tú eres mago._
38. Ohhh, el mago lo hizo otra vez.
39. Oye, ¿Tú te dedicas a esto nada más?
40. Oye, ¿Haces magia de verdad?
41. Mago: _Dime tu carta, ¿cuál era?_ Espectador: _Ay, no me acuerdo._
42. Mago: _Mira, yo soy mago_. Espectador: _El más gordito._

Jajaja, a mi me ha hecho gracia, xd.

Saludos!

----------


## MagoSamu

42. Mago: _Mira, yo soy mago_. Espectador: _El más gordito.
jajajajajajaj snif snif...
hacía mucho que no me reía así. 

Yo tengo una frase que me dijo un niño en una actuación cuando yo estaría empezando. Yo hice el juego aquel del vaso que te lo bebes y se rellena solo varias veces. Yo le daba mucho juego diciendole a los niños que tenían que darle ánimos diciéndole que suba el líquido y todos los niños gritaban "sube sube sube sube" Bueno un show...
El caso es que al final un niño dijo, "ah , yo este también me lo sé, se hace con un tubo (atención al dato señores...) invisible intergaláctico que se activa por control de voz al decir sube sube" 
Y yo claro... conteniéndome para no echarme a reír pensé que si se hiciera así sería mas impresionante que la propia magia y le dije valla... me has pillado. Todos los niños le creyeron asi que tuve que retomar el show por otro lado. 

Nunca le deis la razón a un niño. Por mas inverosímil que resulte. Ya han pasado varios años desde eso y nunca he vuelto a tener problemas con niños pero es una anécdota que quería contar. 

Y a vosotros? Nunca os han dicho alguna frase en la que os halláis quedado en plan... ¿De dónde se ha sacado tal idea y de donde ha salido este personaje?

Un saludo! Hacía mucho que no me pasaba por el foro 

PD: Perdón por revivir el tema que no se tocó desde que se publicó, pero lo vi sin ningún comentario y más de una frase merecía comentarse. 
_

----------


## jonathan25

a mi me pasó una vez haciendo el efecto de la carta al pecho.
una vez habia terminado el efecto,seguí hablando y un par de veces o tres me preguntaron si.la carta todavia seguia tatuada en el pecho,alfinal le dije que si y se la enseñe,pues aun a si,al rato seguia.con lo mismo,que si la carta aun seguia.ahi pintada...me tocó hacer oidos sordos alfinal..

----------


## jackosky

Un padre en una presentación "bola zombi en mano" dijo: Ha eso es con hilo, me dieron ganas de ensartarle el gimmik en el ojo para que dejase de arruinar la ilusión...y para que contar cuando un niño exclamo ¡hay una cuarta bola!... deseos de morir mode ON...

----------

